# Med Marijuana coop grow paperwork



## themummerts (Mar 2, 2011)

Because of the cost I am planning to grow for myself. As I can grow more then I need, posibly 6 lbs., the excess will be provided to other members of the coop. My intent is to comply with every element of the law, but I need clarification. The Attorney General guidelines on Proposition 215 say in part:

7. Possession and Cultivation Guidelines: If a person is acting as primary 
caregiver to more than one patient under section 11362.7(d)(2), he or she may 
aggregate the possession and cultivation limits for each patient. For example, 
applying the MMPs basic possession guidelines, if a caregiver is responsible for 
three patients, he or she may possess up to 24 oz. of marijuana (8 oz. per patient) 
and may grow 18 mature or 36 immature plants. Similarly, collectives and 
cooperatives may cultivate and transport marijuana in aggregate amounts tied to its 
membership numbers. Any patient or primary caregiver exceeding individual 
possession guidelines should have supporting records readily available when: 

a) Operating a location for cultivation; 
b) Transporting the groups medical marijuana; and 
c) Operating a location for distribution to members of the collective or cooperative.

My question is what form this documentation takes. What will I need to provide should I get inspected while growing or transporting the surplus to the coop?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 2, 2011)

I would recommend that you contact an attorney to answer these questions.  We are simply not qualified to answer questions like this--and this is your freedom you are talking about.  NORML can give you a list of lawyers in your area that can advise you.

This is a site that offers growing information.  Should you have any questions regarding that, we would love to help.


----------



## themummerts (Mar 3, 2011)

I will definately be doing that.  I have several information pathways open, do not have a current grow that would voilate personal amounts.  I will involve a lawyer (which will then involve a fee) when I have enough information to not waste thier or my time.  Thank you.  I will remove the post later tonight, as it seems to be in the wrong area.


----------



## Hick (Mar 3, 2011)

themummerts said:
			
		

> I will definately be doing that.  I have several information pathways open, do not have a current grow that would voilate personal amounts.  I will involve a lawyer (which will then involve a fee) when I have enough information to not waste thier or my time.  Thank you.  I will remove the post later tonight, as it seems to be in the wrong area.



That is the only "smart" thing to do mummer'.  We could give laymen "opinions", but if they landed you in the county jail, you probably wouldn't be happy. And I doubt anyone here would be there to represent/defend their opinion in the court room. 
  An attorney will.


----------



## themummerts (Mar 3, 2011)

I will still be contacting a lawyer to check my "coverage" but I think I have found a better, although way scarrier way to get that information. 

I have contacted the State Attorney General's office, my county District Attorney's office, and my local police department for clarification of the requirement. If I follow thier requirements I should be fine in anything but a Federal court, and there is no paperwork to protect from that, yet.

Kids don't try this at home!!!:hubba: I have had a good working relationship with the police for over 25 years in this area as I worked in the public sector. As I was an actual worker and not an administrator I knew on a first name basis many of the police in this town and the next. They even parked thier cars where I worked, as it was between the cities and save on gas.

I ment to delete this last night but forgot. With this change in tactics, does anyone want to see how it turns out? If no one says yes in the by 6PM Pacific time I will delete this thread.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 3, 2011)

why you so worried about deleting a thread?


----------



## themummerts (Mar 3, 2011)

Because I have been told twice that this is not the place for Medical Marijuana questions.  I don't want to clutter the forum with posts that are not the intended area of discussion.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 3, 2011)

It is a Kinda Catch 22 the sub-forum you posted in is Medical Marijuana General which IMO is where your question belongs. It's just we don't deal in the legal side of the Medical Marijuana Issue, we are here to help and teach other to grow their own meds.


----------



## Hick (Mar 3, 2011)

ahhh... "clutter away!"..
....  a chicken ain't nuthin' but a bird.... 

I'm sure there will be interest in what you find


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 3, 2011)

You need to call a lawyer. It is more then just a catch 22 at the forum. Its a catch 22 in the gov.

You grow, you sell, you pay taxes, state collects, all good right? NO. Feds want money but have no way to tax you. You admit to growing for profit to pay state taxes and feds come in on FEDERAL tax evasion and a slew of charges. 

There are ways around it, very grey area ways; not illegal, But you do need to contact, and obtain a lawyer ON RETAINER


Good luck buddy and I truly wish you the best.


----------



## themummerts (Mar 3, 2011)

I got my first reply from the Sgt. in charge of our local Narcotics Enforcement Team, and he said about what I expected.  He said that most of the 1000's of dispensaries and delivery services in the state are illegal, for profit enterprises (I paraphrased there but the next is a quote) and "If your &#8220;Co-op&#8221; is in fact a cooperative effort undertaken by a closed group of individuals, with the only money changing hands being the small amount entitled to recover growing costs, then you would need to possess detailed information on each of the members you are growing for including their current doctor&#8217;s recommendation for medicinal marijuana."

So according to him in California you need at least the current information on the members of the group with their recommendations.  He did not say their card numbers because the legal document here is the recommendation, but I would get the card numbers where they have them.

Still waiting for the District Attorney and the State Attorney General to reply.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 4, 2011)

ARE YOU TRYING TO OPEN A STOREFRONT HERE?  

impt info


----------



## themummerts (Mar 4, 2011)

No, No, and No!!!!  I am growing for myself, but under most situations I can think of I will have more harvest from the 6 legal plants then the 8oz of legal processed.  I am trying to provide that excess to others.  I would like to get fair compensation for my time and money spent, but my primary goal is to do it legally.  I don't need the local cops thinking I am a problem and calling the feds.  I want to show them up front that I am abiding by the law.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 4, 2011)

OHoh oooooook

do as your local PD advised you. Finer details:

Gather scripts from your patients WITH a copy of DL.

Grow 6 plants bud, 6 plants veg - per patient MAX

GIVE YOUR PATIENTS MEDS AT *COST.*

Keep the scripts on the outside door to the room/tent.

NO MATTER WHAT ANYONE TELLS YOU, WHAT THE DOC WROTE ON THE SCRIPT< OR HOW MANY SCRIPTS YOU OBTAIN...DO NOT GROW OVER 99 TOTAL.

Like i said, GOOD LUCK BUDDY! If you in the Southwest, Get to know AVID, and Eagle 20. 

-OGK


----------

